

J Can be Readable - skazka16
http://kukuruku.co/hub/funcprog/j-can-be-readable

======
klibertp
I think being extremely succinct is one of J strengths. You can trade it for
better readability, of course, but you don't really have to. As I read
somewhere, J is meant to be read with the help of J system. You have at least
two ways of visualising how expressions are parsed and once you know this (and
it can be a little hard to figure out yourself in more complex J expressions)
you can just execute bits of the expression to see what they do. With practice
you start to see idioms (there are many in J cookbook) which reduces the
number of parts of expression you need to execute.

I like J because it forces me to think differently and I don't mind spending
extra time on writing and (trying to) reading it. I imagine in the production
setting it would matter more, so I'm not saying that the second version of
sudoku solver in the article is somehow "wrong". I just wanted to note that
it's not absolutely impossible to use J in it's succinct, tacit form, both for
writing and reading.

Anyway, I'm very happy that J gets some attention. It's a great language!

------
nkurz
I hadn't known that J had any Korean connection. Does it, or is this being
used in the sense of "it's Greek to me"?

~~~
skazka16
The sense of "it's Greek to me". J is an extremely cool tool. We are preparing
much better article about this language, which will be available very soon.

~~~
wetmore
I've never heard that phrase before. Honestly it's sort of confusing.

------
kenko
That distinction between `while` and `whilst` is a humdinger.

------
a3voices
If your code couldn't be understood by an intern, you shouldn't write it.

